# Mouse selling tips?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

My mom said I can have the basement for breeding mice starting in February. I am so excited! The only thing is, where can I sell them to if I end up with too many? What are the best websites and local places to sell them. Any advice?
Oh and is $5 a good price? $3 less than pet store but $3 more than feeders.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

realt it depends on how popular mice are by you, but you could maby try a petshop if you want the extras taken off your hands rather than possibly not being about to sell them.

When i use to advertise my spairs as pets i never got any intrest localy only on hear and another uk forum but reasontly a friend of a friend has just opened up a petshop so me any my friend has been letting him have stock with the plan to later get him to order us in somthing. So far my friends exotic roderts havent been selling well but my mice seem to be flying off the shelf.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I live in the middle of nowhere. I haven't heard of anyone else having pet mice, except for two of my friends. One of them already has more mice than she wants and the other one I would never sell to. Every mouse Iv'e given her in the past has died within a month, so that's a no, no matter how much she begs. All the local pet shops went out of business, so my choices of selling are Petco and Petsmart. Iv'e never tried selling my mice there though, and I am reluctant to sell to Petco, because I went there and there were mice with obvious infections and one with a broken leg.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Petco will not take animals from breeders.....I doubt that petsmart will either....they have to get their animals from USDA licensed breeders. Your best option would be just not to breed "too many," and to cull your litters


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The other thing to consider is that if you are not willing to give them to a person you think will give them a bad home.......why would you be willing to sell them to a pet store where you can pretty much be guaranteed that the majority of them will end up in homes that are at least that bad, if not worse, or getting used as feeders.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Personally, I would rather cull mice than adopt them out..
The fact that I have had some unsuccessful rehoming, (one decided to breed without telling me and left the male in with the female even after she gave birth..) has made me very weary of who I adopt mice out to. My goal in finding homes for any mice is to put them in a home where the will have the same sort of life or better than they would with me. Its that simple.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

im hopeing for my first litter at xmas ... I will keep all the females myself and reduce the litter by removing the males and keep whats left ... i have 4 spare cages ready


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I am only planning on breeding one litter at a time and culling the boys, but I'm bound to have an extra at one point or another. I don't have a problem culling babies, but adult mice I don't think I could do. I was thinking of finding a good website where people buy them or something. I might just have to buy another cage for "extras"


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Find a wildlife rehabber or rehab center nearby and see if they'll take them. They can use mice for feeding carnivores and birds of prey.

Another option is to cull and freeze any extras and sell them as feeders. It's an easy way to being in a tiny bit of money to help pay for the hobby. Feeders recently went up in price because of a zoological disease that went through one of the biggest US feeder providers and the CDC came in and shut them down until it was under control(or something along those lines...there was a big fuss about it on a reptile forum someone I know is a member of). Many snake owners have been forced to rehomed alot of their snakes because they can no longer afford to feed them.  So, selling off your frozen culls really cheap could be a big help to them.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

love2read said:


> Find a wildlife rehabber or rehab center nearby and see if they'll take them. They can use mice for feeding carnivores and birds of prey.


I do that for the wildlife hospital.Helps them a lot.So many owls are road casualties or get handed in as chicks.


----------

